# Digital Photo Frames - Any good?



## TheHook (11 Dec 2008)

The digital photo frames really vary in price. from e50 to e200 or e300.
Would you want to buy the ore expensive ones for proper quality pictures?


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Dec 2008)

I got one in Argos for €45.

Does the job and will make a great present.


----------



## allthedoyles (11 Dec 2008)

be careful- I bought one in Argos 59 euro . 
It is bad quality picture  AND  my digital camera card ( Micro Pro Duo ) will not fit .
It only gives stupid symbols which are inpossible to understand . ...... I think they may be Japanese 

Ensure that the type you buy is compatible with your digital camera card .
I wanted to place it over mantlepiece on fireplace , however I dont have a 3 plug socket beside fire .


----------



## Rois (12 Dec 2008)

Some of the more advanced photo frames will offer options such as internal memory - I've seen some with 512MB memory.  Some have features such as options to play MP3 files, videos, remote control etc. 

I would personally want to buy one that takes a USB memory stick, rather than having to use a camera card.  This is only available on certain models, and you can also buy tiny memory sticks that can't been seen at the front. 

Resolutions around 800 x 480 should be fine.


----------



## Dearg Doom (12 Dec 2008)

You can get ones with bluetooth support so you can send photo's directly from your phone or laptop without wires - I'd really recommend these.


----------



## Ceist Beag (12 Dec 2008)

Do those of you who have these find them worth having or does the novelty wear off with them? They're not quite the same as having a framed photo on the wall so just wondering what do ye typically use them for? Would it be more something on yer desk at work or such?


----------



## tiger (12 Dec 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Do those of you who have these find them worth having or does the novelty wear off with them? They're not quite the same as having a framed photo on the wall so just wondering what do ye typically use them for? Would it be more something on yer desk at work or such?


Have similar thoughts myself.  Any time I see a digital picture frame in a friends house it's just sitting there turned off.  Are you going to leave it plugged in 24/7?  Probably not.  Are you going to turn it on when you enter a room like a TV or radio?  probably not.  I suspect most digital picture frames end up gathering dust.


----------



## shaking (12 Dec 2008)

I have a Philips one that has an internal memory and holds 64 photos you also have the option of putting in a memory stick - I don't always remember to turn it on!


----------



## mathepac (12 Dec 2008)

I bought one of the LIDL / ALDI ones for 89.99. Good quality, internal storage as well as connection for PC and a couple of slots for memory cards.

Its for a present. I plugged it into my lap top, dropped a photos onto it and voila, it does its thing almost like magic.


----------



## TheHook (13 Dec 2008)

Cool guys. Probably does gather dust but does make a great present!!!


----------



## BobbyFowler (15 Dec 2008)

I reckon it makes a crap present - I've got loads of gadgets but is definitely one I couldn't be bothered using. MrsF was given one last Christmas for a present. I said she should give it to a friend as we were emigrating. She insisted on putting it in with our luggage. It's sitting on a shelf gathering dust. If your friends don't have one at this stage there's probably a good reason why.


----------



## Bronte (15 Dec 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Do those of you who have these find them worth having or does the novelty wear off with them? They're not quite the same as having a framed photo on the wall so just wondering what do ye typically use them for? Would it be more something on yer desk at work or such?


 I received one last xmas as a present, preloaded with pictures (they know I hate gadgets) it's been in the drawer since last xmas, you're very welcome to it.  Pointless.


----------



## Ceist Beag (15 Dec 2008)

Bronte said:


> I received one last xmas as a present, preloaded with pictures (they know I hate gadgets) it's been in the drawer since last xmas, you're very welcome to it.  Pointless.



That's what I thought alright - couldn't quite get why people bought them meself but from what I'm hearing it sounds more like people buy them as presents for others than as something for themselves. I'd always go with the motto - if it's not something you'd buy for yourself then why do you think it's suitable as a gift for someone else when it comes to gadgets like these!


----------



## irishlinks (15 Dec 2008)

Dont get the Argos own brand one . The image quality is shocking - no  clear colours or contrast and there's no uniform brightness across the screen; instead there are different shades and spots in the corners.
Kodak Easyshare frames are better quality - and you can get 7 inch from around 65 euro. (bigger sizes cost more)


----------



## Celtwytch (15 Dec 2008)

I got one as a Christmas present last year, preloaded with songs and photos.  I had it running over the entire Christmas period, but now it tends to spend a lot of time gathering dust - mainly because I don't see the point in it wasting electricity displaying photos to an empty room while I'm at work, and then I don't think of plugging it in when I get home.  That being said, it's a brilliant way to show off photos you've taken with a digital camera - instead of everyone huddling around one small camera, you can display the photos on the frame instead.


----------



## sfag (15 Dec 2008)

I have one - in the drawer where yours will end up. You'll be sick of seeing the same photos every hour.


----------



## Bronte (15 Dec 2008)

And another very annoying xmas present I got (from my other half this time) was a digital camera.  It's so expensive and fantastic that when you click the button to take a picture it waits 10 seconds before taking the picture so it's absolutely brillant at taking pictures of the back of my kids heads.  It's amazing how far we have progressed with cameras.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Dec 2008)

Bronte said:


> And another very annoying xmas present I got (from my other half this time) was a digital camera. It's so expensive and fantastic that when you click the button to take a picture it waits 10 seconds before taking the picture so it's absolutely brillant at taking pictures of the back of my kids heads. It's amazing how far we have progressed with cameras.


 
You can get ones that dont do that - I agree, its very annoying with a standard one.


----------



## Bronte (15 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> You can get ones that dont do that - I agree, its very annoying with a standard one.


Well my other half didn't ask that question, "if I click the button does it take the picture" come to think of it I wouldn't have thought to ask the saleman either.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Dec 2008)

Bronte said:


> Well my other half didn't ask that question, "if I click the button does it take the picture" come to think of it I wouldn't have thought to ask the saleman either.


 
Its called shutter lag.

Whatever about shutter lag, I hate that the advent of digital cameras means we never have a hard copy of photos anymore! I keep getting shown pics on camera screens, emailed to me, or in digital photo frames - but never seem to get a printed copy anymore....


----------



## Rois (15 Dec 2008)

Why not print your own photos - get a good photo printer (Canon great) and away you go!


----------



## Bronte (16 Dec 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Its called shutter lag.
> 
> .


  I didn't realise that 'facility' had a name.  What would be the purpose of shutter lag?  
I print out my photos but I don't think they are the same qualtity as ordinary pictures and I'm thinking of going back to my old camera.


----------

